# Stuffed Zucchini TNT



## kadesma (Jan 17, 2013)

We have this many times on Sundays,it makes a great appy.
6 med. zucchini's, par boiled and then sliced in half the long way. scoop out the center pulp,with a grapefruit spoon, press pulp  to remove as much liquid as you can. set pulp aside. Saute in evoo or 2-4 tab. butter 2-3 fine chopped green onions and 1 clove of crushed garlic. plus 3 Tab. fine chopped parsley, after the veggies are soft add the plup and salt and pepper to taste plus 3-4 tab. majoram, now your 3 cups of bread crumbs and1/2 cup parmesan fill the zucchini shells with this mixture and then dot with more butter and sprinkle on more cheese bake in a 350 oven for about 25 min enjoy.
this should serve 6.
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 18, 2013)

This sounds very nice, thank you


----------



## kadesma (Jan 22, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> This sounds very nice, thank you


 It's yummy Kylie, just make sure to use plenty of marjoram.
kades


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 22, 2013)

Zucchini & cheese, I'm sold! Yum


----------



## kadesma (Jan 22, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Zucchini & cheese, I'm sold! Yum


 Tell you what a I told Kylie don't forget the majoram or the cheese 
kades


----------



## Siegal (Jan 22, 2013)

I have 2 zucchini in my fridge I need to use. Was going to make zucchini soufflé but who knows if that will ever happen...
Maybe I'll try this


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 22, 2013)

kadesma said:


> Tell you what a I told Kylie don't forget the majoram or the cheese
> kades


 
I use marjoram often and I eat zucchini more than any other veg. Cheese is just the icing on the cake


----------



## kadesma (Jan 26, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> I use marjoram often and I eat zucchini more than any other veg. Cheese is just the icing on the cake


 I am a cheeser love the stuff.
kades


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 26, 2013)

kadesma said:


> I am a cheeser love the stuff.
> kades


 
I love cheese too!!!! Just love zucchini more


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 27, 2013)

kadesma said:


> We have this many times on Sundays,it makes a great appy.
> 6 med. zucchini's, par boiled and then sliced in half the long way. scoop out the center pulp,with a grapefruit spoon, press pulp  to remove as much liquid as you can. set pulp aside. Saute in evoo or 2-4 tab. butter 2-3 fine chopped green onions and 1 clove of crushed garlic. plus 3 Tab. fine chopped parsley, after the veggies are soft add the plup and salt and pepper to taste plus 3-4 tab. majoram, now your 3 cups of bread crumbs and1/2 cup parmesan fill the zucchini shells with this mixture and then dot with more butter and sprinkle on more cheese bake in a 350 oven for about 25 min enjoy.
> this should serve 6.
> kades



I got to the "scoop out the pulp" part, and went "OMG, but I love the pulp!!!" Lol. It's like a twice baked zucchini  sounds wonderful, except what does marjoram taste like? I've probably had it in spice mixes but I've never used it by itself.


----------



## menumaker (Jan 27, 2013)

Marjoram is similar to oregano or thyme Skittle, use fresh if possible .


----------



## kadesma (Jan 27, 2013)

Skittle68 said:


> I got to the "scoop out the pulp" part, and went "OMG, but I love the pulp!!!" Lol. It's like a twice baked zucchini  sounds wonderful, except what does marjoram taste like? I've probably had it in spice mixes but I've never used it by itself.


 Skittle, majoram is a mild herb/spice that most often is used in egg dishes. My DH's mom always used it in her stuffed onions and zucchini I love it and always use a lot in dishes I make even my ravioli. It you might say is a cousin to Oregano, just mild,sweet makes your mouth go emmmm
kades


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 27, 2013)

kadesma said:


> Skittle, majoram is a mild herb/spice that most often is used in egg dishes. My DH's mom always used it in her stuffed onions and zucchini I love it and always use a lot in dishes I make even my ravioli. It you might say is a cousin to Oregano, just mild,sweet makes your mouth go emmmm
> kades



Ill have to try it- I love oregano, but it is a little strong for eggs.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 27, 2013)

Skittle68 said:


> Ill have to try it- I love oregano, but it is a little strong for eggs.


 you will love marjoram sweet not like sugar but a mild taste lovely with eggs and veggies.
kades


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 27, 2013)

Marjoram is great with beets too. It's used in the Polish Beetroot soup barszcz.
I make a tea from it, love the taste


----------



## kadesma (Jan 27, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Marjoram is great with beets too. It's used in the Polish Beetroot soup barszcz.
> I make a tea from it, love the taste


 I'll have to try the tea with it. It sounds so good.
kades


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 28, 2013)

kadesma said:


> I'll have to try the tea with it. It sounds so good.
> kades


 
With a dash of lemon plus it has loads of health benefits. Added bonus 



Sweet marjoram is one of very popular herb, especially in Mediterranean region. It was used in ancient times by the Greeks to make wreaths and garlands and was believed as a symbol of peace, harmony and happiness.
The herb contains many notable phyto-nutrients, minerals and vitamins that are essential for optimum health and wellness.
The herb parts contain certain chemical constituents like _eugenol sabinene,α -terpinene, cymene, terpinolene, linalool, cis-sabinene hydrate, linalyl acetate, terpinen-4-ol_and_terpineol_. These compounds are known to have anti-inflammatory and anti-bacterial properties.
Fresh herb has high levels of *vitamin C* (ascorbic acid); provide 51.4 µg or 86% of RDA per 100 g. Vitamin C is one of the powerful natural anti-oxidant help remove harmful free radicals from the body. Ascorbic acid also has immune booster, wound healing and anti-viral effects. 
Marjoram herb contains exceptionally high levels of _beta-carotene_,*vitamin A*,_cryptoxanthin, lutein _and _zea-xanthin_. Carotenes, xanthins and lutein are powerful flavonoid anti-oxidants. Together, these compounds help act as protective scavengers against oxygen-derived free radicals and reactive oxygen species (ROS) that play a role in aging and various disease processes.
Vitamin A is known to have antioxidant properties and is essential for healthy eye-sight. It is also required for maintaining healthy mucus membranes and skin. Consumption of natural foods rich in vitamin A and carotenes are known to help the body protect from lung and oral cavity cancers.
*Zea-xanthin*, an important dietary carotenoid, selectively absorbed into the retinal macula lutea in the eyes where it is thought to provide antioxidant and protective light-filtering functions. It has proven beneficial action against _age-related macular disease_(ARMD) especially in the elderly.
Sweet marjoram is one of the richest herbal sources for *vitamin K*; provide about 518% of recommended daily intake. Vitamin-K has a potential role in bone mass building by promoting osteotrophic activity in the bones. It also has established role in the treatment of *Alzheimer's disease*by limiting neuronal damage in the brain.
Marjoram herb has a good amount of minerals like iron, calcium, potassium, manganese, copper, zinc and magnesium. Potassium is an important component of cell and body fluids, which helps control heart rate and blood pressure. Manganese is used by the body as a co-factor for the antioxidant enzyme, _superoxide dismutase._
Furthermore, its leaves are an excellent source of *iron*, contains 82.71 mg/100 g (about 1034% of RDA). Iron is an important co-factor for _cytochrome oxidase enzyme_in the cellular metabolism. In addition, being a component of hemoglobin inside the red blood cells, it determines the oxygen-carrying capacity of the blood.


----------

